# Clarification From the Dept. of Justice on SDs.



## ILGHAUS (Nov 25, 2002)

There are questions that are asked over and over. Some of these questions that some people have been debating and hashing over have now been clarified by a new document released by the Dept. of Justice just yesterday. (07132015)

*Are stores required to allow service animals to be placed in a shopping cart?
*
A. No. Generally, the dog must stay on the floor, or the person must carry the dog. For example, if a person with diabetes has a glucose alert dog, he may carry the dog in a chest pack so it can be close to his face to allow the dog to smell his breath to alert him of a change in glucose levels.


*Are restaurants, bars, and other places that serve food or drink required to allow service animals to be seated on chairs or allow the animal to be fed at the table?*

A. No. Seating, food, and drink are provided for customer use only. The ADA gives a person with a disability the right to be accompanied by his or her service animal, but covered entities are not required to allow an animal to sit or be fed at the table.


*Are gyms, fitness centers, hotels, or municipalities that have swimming pools required to allow a service animal in the pool with its handler?*

A. No. The ADA does not override public health rules that prohibit dogs in swimming pools. However, service animals must be allowed on the pool deck and in other areas where the public is allowed to go.

From Frequently Asked Questions about Service Animals and the ADA


----------

